# Starting a 14 gal plant aquarium



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I got a 14 gal biocube for christmas and i would like to use it for plants, shrimps and tetras. I did some research but most articles are based in 30 plus gals with CO2 system. 

I would appreciate if you guys can guide me through what I need and the types of plants that goes good with shrimps. 

Heres what I have:

14 gal biocube
Red flourite substrate 
Heater
Slates for riccia 

Plants i want to plant:
Riccia
drawf baby tear
flame moss
Rotola
red tiger lotus

Do I need CO2 for this small of a tank?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

As written in Darkblade's Starting a Planted Tank sticky, (which is a very good read if you have not hit it already), you need 3 things in order to grow plants, a balance of light, nutrients and CO2. It's not just about tank size, the more light you have over a tank of any size, the more plants (and/or algae) will photosynthesize and use up CO2 and nutrients, so the requirement for addition of ferts and CO2 injection (or addition of some form of carbon) is linked to amount of light over a given size and depth of aquarium.

Yes, you will likely need to add CO2. If I'm correct, the tank you have has 2x 24Watt CF bulbs in it. I'd say 48Watts of CF is a pretty high light set-up for a 14Gal tank.

Or alternately, you can consider only running 1 of the bulbs which is also an option based on most of the plant list you posted except for the Hemianthus callitrichoides (Dwarf baby tears). HC is widely regarded as a plant that requires CO2 and high light in order to get the desired low growing blanket foreground.

NOTE: You also want to pay attention to the type of bulbs you have in the tank, I think Bio-cubes may come with 1 Actinic bulb that is of no real use for plants.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks i have read the article by darkside and i think its great. i was at BAs today and i got a eco-complete yeast co2 system and excel.

So about the plants, Is HC compatible with low light low maintaince plants such as java moss and fern? How should i plant HC so that it will grow into a nice foreground?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

This is a great video i found. it teaches you how to plant various types of plants. Enjoy


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jsu said:


> thanks i have read the article by *darkside *and i think its great. i was at BAs today and i got a eco-complete yeast co2 system and excel.


 You got my name wrong



Jsu said:


> So about the plants, Is HC compatible with low light low maintaince plants such as java moss and fern? How should i plant HC so that it will grow into a nice foreground?


HC is compatible with low light plants, as long as you have high light to keep the HC alive. Low maintenance plants can still grow in high light.

In order to grow HC as a foreground carpet, it is best to take the bunch of plants you will get (in a pot) and plant them individually. This will take some time.

You can also take a look at the dry start method, another popular method for allowing HC to grow in.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry bro. I just watched the starwars sequel. Holly poop its long. What is the dry start method?


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

The dry start method involves NOT filling the tank, and just planting the HC in wet substrate. The lights are run as normal, and the top of the tank is covered to keep humidity in. Sometimes, fertilizers are added. In nature, HC can grow underwater, or out of water, depending on the conditions.

It grows faster out of water, and algae will not have a chance to get a foothold.

When you fill the tank, if CO2 is good, the HC will be doing great.

This method was developed by Tom Barr, of the Barr Report.

Here's a linky, if you want to see the original:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...-tank-without-any-algae-any-issues-dosing-etc

(BTW, does anyone else see his site completely different from before? If so, it's boring.)

Wes


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Plaid said:


> (BTW, does anyone else see his site completely different from before? If so, it's boring.)


I see the new Barr layout, and I personally like it. The old black and green was a little hard to read.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Inorder for me to use this method, i need some HC. I've been to 2 BAs (newmarket and Scarborough) and they dont have it. grr.

Anyone here that sells? Menegeries is too far for me. I live in newmarket and going to school in waterloo.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are still in the GTA, I would contact user jimmyjam. He may have some HC for sale (and he is in the Markham area).


----------

